# How to reduce the cost of photography at my wedding



## vertigo (May 5, 2007)

When my brother got married last year, he hired a photography student from the local university to take his wedding pictures. The student did not cost as much and agreed to give my brother his negatives for little or nothing afterwards. A professional normally charges $1000 -1500 for them. 
Ive just got engaged myself, so Im looking to save money when I get married (I didnt realise that a wedding costs this much!). Anyway a few ideas Ive come up with to save money on a wedding photographer are to use a student from the local university or TAFE like my brother, or to give out disposable cameras to our guests. 
Students may not have the experience of shooting hundreds of weddings, but they will have a fresh and artistic eye and capture some of the greatest moments. 
My only problem with hiring a student is that I will want to see a portfolio of their work and create a working contract. Ill also want to make sure that they know how to work with large groups of people. It might also be best to specify some general outlines of what needs to be done on the day. E.g. when taking a photo of the bride, include her whole dress not just from the knees up.
The other option to save money was to place a disposable camera on each of the reception tables. That way the guests can take photos of each other. It should reduce costs and hopefully provide a more personal touch to the pictures. 
Anyway, those are the ideas Ive come up with in regards to saving costs on a photographer. Does anyone have any more ideas? Can anyone see likely problems with my ideas above?


----------



## elsaspet (May 5, 2007)

The problem I see is that you are taking a huge gamble on a once in a lifetime event.
You might luck out, but you might end up with a ton of underexposed direct flashed orange shots.


----------



## EOS_JD (May 5, 2007)

Without wedding experience you'll be lucky to find anyone able to shoot what you want.

Scrimping on a photographer is not a great idea.  You may be lucky to find someone with a few weddings under their belt and keen to work for less money - and yes a portfolio is a must.

Disposables can be great for capturing nice images but in the hands of a novice you'll most likely get a bunch of crap images.

Do yourself a favour and budget for a decent pro in your area.  There may even be one here  willing to help you out. Wedding photography is very different from any other genre.  It takes skill to do it right. Posing is an art that not everyone can do.

Wishing you luck whatever you decide......

JD


----------



## JIP (May 5, 2007)

Forst of all, and this is outside of me being a wedding photographer disposable cameras on the tables are almost always a waste.  if you consider how much it costs to buy and develop those cameras, sometimes hundreds, and you are taking a gamble of wether anyone is ever going to use them.  In my experience as a wedding photographer when I see these cameras on tables I find myself compelled to tell people to try and not shoot the events i.e. cake cutting, first dance, etc. otherwise you will end up with multiple low quality shots of something the photographer is going to get anyway.  And as far as what you are describing that you need from a student, good with crowds, going to get the entire dress, etc that sounds familiar I think you are describing ah... what... a wedding photographer.  depending on where you are from you should be able to find a lower cost photographer to shoot your wedding but do not think you are going to get high priced results.  your photographer costs alot for a reason experience and skills with a very high stress occupation.  One thing I can tell you for sure after all this rambling DO NOT unless you have a guest list full of budding shutterbugs DO NOT pass out disposable camreas to your guests this is almost always a waste of money.


----------



## justphotos (May 5, 2007)

JIP said:


> Forst of all, and this is outside of me being a wedding photographer disposable cameras on the tables are almost always a waste.  if you consider how much it costs to buy and develop those cameras, sometimes hundreds, and you are taking a gamble of wether anyone is ever going to use them.  In my experience as a wedding photographer when I see these cameras on tables I find myself compelled to tell people to try and not shoot the events i.e. cake cutting, first dance, etc. otherwise you will end up with multiple low quality shots of something the photographer is going to get anyway.  And as far as what you are describing that you need from a student, good with crowds, going to get the entire dress, etc that sounds familiar I think you are describing ah... what... a wedding photographer.  depending on where you are from you should be able to find a lower cost photographer to shoot your wedding but do not think you are going to get high priced results.  your photographer costs alot for a reason experience and skills with a very high stress occupation.  One thing I can tell you for sure after all this rambling DO NOT unless you have a guest list full of budding shutterbugs DO NOT pass out disposable camreas to your guests this is almost always a waste of money.



I have to agree with you totally there.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (May 5, 2007)

Depending on your location, why not inquire with your local college and see if there are any students WITH the experience? I am a student of photography and have shot three weddings to date with two more coming up. I don't charge as much as others do. If you really want to save money, do a search for budget photographers (I do my work for brides who are looking to save and still get quality photos). Ask the local college if they know anyone. Maybe they have a recent graduate who would be good and wants to add to their experience. Most colleges require their art students to have a working portfolio. Many photographers who are trying to have their work shown will have a portfolio of sorts. 

I hate to say it, but myspace could be a good tool for you here. There are many people on there with a sampling of their work and may work for less than other photographers with more experience. I just have to warn you, it's a gamble for your biggest day. I wish my ex and I had budgeted for a photographer instead of relying on a family friend. I got all the usual posed shots but hardly anything artistic or different.


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 5, 2007)

do you think that anyone who has lovely and beautiful wedding shots on their wall, coffee table etc... would in 10 years look back and say, man I wish I didnt get all these priceless shots? I wish I had saved a measley 500$ from my wedding and hired someone who didnt care about the shots. ?

Things come and go., but that day is priceless, have it done properly if you can and you will never regret it. 

good luck!


----------



## KaraM (May 5, 2007)

There is a very popular wedding forum with local boards where you can go for recommendations for photographers and such.  You might check out what other brides in your area have to say.


----------



## gmarquez (May 5, 2007)

vertigo said:


> The other option to save money was to place a disposable camera on each of the reception tables. That way the guests can take photo&#8217;s of each other. It should reduce costs and hopefully provide a more personal touch to the pictures.




Plus, you can get that weird, distorted, partially out-of-focus look on all of your table shots, kind of like using a Lensbabies, but not as pleasing.  Another benefit is mis-framed and badly lit photos as guests take pictures in any and all lighting conditions using that tiny flash.  :mrgreen:

Been there, done that.  Don't solely rely on tabletop disposables for your table shots.


----------



## JIP (May 5, 2007)

gmarquez said:


> Been there, done that. Don't solely rely on tabletop disposables for your table shots.


 
Honestly I wouldn't use them at all. Use the money you save on them and budget a little more for the photographer.


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (May 5, 2007)

Any good photographer would be worth the money in the candid photos alone, save the money and dont go with disposable cameras on the tables.  If you really care about having good photos, short cuts can be made on all other areas of your wedding. I got married less than two years ago so I totally understand where you are coming from in how much weddings cost! Go to a couple of bridal shows, these folks are dying to have your business so they'll probably be willing to work something out. Perhaps have them only stay for an hour of the reception?  Stuff like that makes it less $$.  Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Garbz (May 5, 2007)

My aunt asked me to photograph her wedding. I am by no means a pro, but she left me no choice, and I told her in advance don't blame me if you get horrible photos.

They turned out really well, some of her friends said even a pro couldn't do better (but they clearly haven't seen some of the photos floating around here). The point is you are taking a big gamble. In my case it was luck. But someone else I know had a friend shoot the wedding on a Canon Powershot S3 IS. I took mine along and did some basic work. Bit of fill flashing, and bounce light off the roof with a large white card. After showing here two photos I took that day she was just perplexed at how good they were. An example of a bad wedding photographer.

So if you are going to get one I hate to say it but also look at their equipment. An SLR and shoe mount flash are a minimum. If you are going to get a friend or an arts student, even they have only so much they can do with their equipment.


----------



## JIP (May 6, 2007)

I'm not sure a forum where people make a living with photogaphy is a good place to ask how to avoid hiring a good professional photographer.


----------



## RVsForFun (May 6, 2007)

...it's the advice they're giving. As a pro wedding photographer, I advise my clients to invite less people, don't put covers on chairs, have less wine and free booze in order to get a pro photographer. It isn't a self-serving statement, either, because I tell them the photographs (and the spouse) are all that survives the wedding day. The food is eaten, the linens washed and put away, the flowers dead, all within 24 hours of the event. You can drive by the wedding venue even a few hours after your glorious day and no one could tell you were there...except the photographs. So going the disposable camera route, or paying a kid in college with one camera and one flash to photograph a wedding is just a waste of money.


----------



## eyecee (May 6, 2007)

I am a professional wedding photographer.
We don't charge too much as we started not so long ago.
We notice people are very happy with our prices and normally had a slightly higher budget in mind.
The reason we don't charge high prices is that we are not well known yet, also in our region, prices are less high.
Do yourself a favour and think of a budget you could afford, you will find someone.


----------



## elsaspet (May 6, 2007)

I saw a college wedding pro one time from Russia.  He was amazing.
Stunning.  But also 99 to 1 in the wedding odds.
If you are looking for snapshots, give everyone a disposable.  Tell them to stand really close, because you won't be in focus, and if they stand close enough to be in focus, you will be a big white ghost.
And all that stuff behind you will be gone from all the direct flash.

People wonder about why certain people make a lot of money in photography.  I've even heard friends of theirs call it  a rip off.

A rip off is some half baked quack with some 4L lens, shooting upwards in a gymnasium.  Great shots of the grates, exit signs and grills.

A pro has this figured out, and can take the roughest of weddings, receptions, and make them look like the most romantic, most fun venues ever.

That is the difference between  quack and an artist.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 6, 2007)

look, by hiring someone on the cheap your obviously taking a chance at an aweful experience that will stick with you forever.

do you really want to take a chance on your wedding photographer? are you going to remember how you spent more money than you wanted, or the amazing photos and album you got?


----------



## photogoddess (May 7, 2007)

As wedding photographers, we work really hard at perfecting our craft and the time that we spend at a clients wedding is only a fraction of the time that we spend ON that wedding. Our prices have to be such that we cover top of the line equipment (and back up equipment), fast computers, back up system, software, what we pay to 2nd shooters and assistants, continuing education, insurance, gas... the list goes on. Oh - don't let me forget... we need to have a little to live on as well since our time is valuable. We roll with the punches, run our butts off and often end up helping with details as well... pinning corsages, putting on cuff links, where to stand when the B&G cut the cake. We're good at this because we've seen it and done it a thousand times. 

A week ago I was shooting a wedding and the reception area was REALLY dark (as most are). Can a student figure out how to properly expose in the dark without getting that washed out flashed look? Maybe but I'd be sure that they could before hiring them. My flash unit got too hot and quit firing about 2/3 of the way through the reception. Even at 3200 ISO and a fast lens, there was no way I was going to get usable photos without it. Good thing I had a back up flash which I quickly grabbed from my bag and kept shooting. Chances are, a student won't just have an extra $400 flash laying around.  If you hire a student, make sure they have adequate equipment with back up. 

Oh... and what about a back up plan just in case they get sick and can't make it to your wedding at the last minute. I know that most of us would shoot a wedding even if we were practically dying but as professionals, we do have a list of colleagues that we could call to assist or even take over for us in the event that we got sick or injured before your wedding. 

You generally get what you pay for. Every once in a while you might get lucky but why chance it?


----------



## NJMAN (May 7, 2007)

> If you are looking for snapshots, give everyone a disposable. Tell them to stand really close, because you won't be in focus, and if they stand close enough to be in focus, you will be a big white ghost.
> And all that stuff behind you will be gone from all the direct flash.
> 
> People wonder about why certain people make a lot of money in photography. I've even heard friends of theirs call it a rip off.
> ...


 
This is sooooo true.  It takes true talent and experience to pull off a wedding shoot and make it look like a million bucks...and to do that consistently.  There are a lot of expenses and preparation that the photographer needs to worry about.  I haven't even been paid to a wedding shoot yet, but just from my limited experience as someone who wants to learn and improve, I can tell you that it is NOT easy.  And for some non photographers to say that it is a "rip off" just shows that they have no idea what it takes to do the job professionally and come through with photos that are meant to be once in a lifetime.


----------



## BAB (May 7, 2007)

I have a friend who hired a photography student that was interning as a photographer as well, for his wedding simply because, as in your case he wanted to spare or at least minimize the expense. What he got in return for his "minimal" investment, were reasonably well exposed shots, most were in focus but not all, deep shadows under the eye's in many of the shots because he had no flash and the wedding was held outside at around noon and totally devoid of any creativity. In fact his shots were no better than the average family photographer with a fully automatic camera would produce. Fortunately for he and his bride, they actually got photos to look back on about there special day. But I have heard him regret not hiring a professional. I have also seen the worse case scenario where the "student photographer" had a problem and came back with nothing. IMHO your wedding should last a lifetime and so should your photo's.


----------



## Big Mike (May 7, 2007)

When the wedding is over, what are you left with?  A couple of rings and a bunch of kitchen appliances that you will hardly ever use....oh, and the photos.  If you are looking to skimp on somthing or save money...look at many areas and don't concentrate on the photography.  I'm not saying that you have to spend thousands of dollars but just think about what will be important...both on the day and for the rest of your life.

Hiring a student might work out and might not.  I'd suggest looking around for a wedding photographer who has less expensive packages.  Often, photographers have lower prices when they are starting out...and if you pick a good one then you can get great photos for a good price.  

I agree with everybody on the disposables...they are not worth it when you figure in the cost and developing.  You mostly get kid's fingers and drunk people's buts.  :roll:  What I would suggest, is putting out cards and asking people to e-mail you their photos.  It's likely that a good number of guests will have their own digital cameras and the ones with film cameras can get them on CD for $1 or so.  It will still be a bunch of snap shots but it's much cheaper.  This is for the reception anyway.  I still think it's best to hire a pro for the ceremony and formals.

Good luck and best wishes on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## KudzuQueen (May 7, 2007)

And now for something completely different.  

I personally think it's highly commendable to want to save money on your wedding budget. Far too many couples are pressured into spending thousands upon thousands of dollars on an event that lasts all of, what, a couple of hours. You CAN find talented photographers for your wedding without breaking the bank.

I have ONE photo from my wedding - and it was taken with a crappy little point-and-shoot. My husband's and my life together is no less fulfilled because we don't have a leather album full of photos that cost us two months' worth of mortgage payments. My philosophy is and always has been that it's the marriage itself that counts, that makes the memories - not the pricey photos or the perfect flowers or whatever. (But then, I am the polar opposite of a romantic spirit, so grain of salt and all that.)

I personally would recommend investigating local colleges for photography students. Ask to look at their portfolios. Find out what kind of equipment they have. A lot of these students are very, very good, and they'll most likely be more than happy for the work and experience. I wouldn't hesitate to hire a student if you find one that you feel you can trust.

And if you want to put a few disposable cameras around the reception hall for guests to take candids, go for that, too. My sister-in-law did this at her wedding (she used black and white disposables), and she loved the results. It was fun for her to see her and her husband's big day through the eyes of her guests. She had a pretty small wedding and only used about 5 or 6 disposables, so the cost of developing the film was pretty low.

In any case, remember that in the end, it's all up to you and your fiance. Go with whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## Efergoh (May 7, 2007)

JIP said:


> I'm not sure a forum where people make a living with photogaphy is a good place to ask how to avoid hiring a good professional photographer.



I was just thinking the same thing myself...

I'll second (or 3rd or 4th wherever it may be by now) the idea of hiring a student. I wouldn't hire an intro student, but I would contact the local college and try speaking with one of the photography professors, and ask him if he felt that any of his or her students were ready take on the challenge. 

You could get out for even less if the instructor agrees to give the student who shoots class credit for doing the work. Or split the fee...pay to the student, and a donation to the school's photography department.

In the end, yes, it is a gamble, and you have to be willing to accept the risk. The student will likely do his/her level best, but may not pull it off. Or, you may end up with the most beautiful photographs you've ever laid your eyes on. 

If you're not willing to take the risk, hire a pro and swallow the bill. It is just like anything else where you spend your cash...if you buy quality, you only have to cry once. But, at the same time, I've seen some honest to goodness $hit being churned out by so called professional photographers.


----------



## Wolff (May 10, 2007)

Obviously people on a photography forum are going to prize photos. (although I do agree that if you spend money on anything at a wedding it should be the photography). But, wedding pictures aren't that important to everyone or simply not affordable for everyone. I had a friend of the family shoot my wedding and we got some nice basic, uncreative shots. Looking back, I'm glad I have something to remember the day but I'm so happy I chose to spend the money on the honeymoon instead of a big fancy wedding.

More power to you if you want to have a budget wedding, but if you're having a nice fancy wedding you'd better get a nice fancy photographer. That being said, just look at their portfolio. I've seen student portfolios that rival the pros, and some that I wouldn't even trust with the disposable cameras.


----------



## fotocapsule (May 11, 2007)

it was tough for me to spend $3000 for a wedding photographer for my own wedding... but i want to make sure i have the best photos of my own wedding and my wife definitely won't allow me to take my camera down the aisle.

if you have a certain look or needs, expect to pay more $$ for that look.
if you just want average photos, you will get an average photographer at an average price.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 11, 2007)

A spamma, a ramma, a spamma ramma ding dong!  This is spam.  The same post is on photo forums all over the web.


----------



## EOS_JD (May 11, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> A spamma, a ramma, a spamma ramma ding dong! This is spam. The same post is on photo forums all over the web.


 
You know what I thought that. Click the link at the bottom and it takes you to a forum (empty)


----------



## JIP (May 11, 2007)

Looks like we all fell for it


----------



## silver163 (May 11, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> The problem I see is that you are taking a huge gamble on a once in a lifetime event.
> You might luck out, but you might end up with a ton of underexposed direct flashed orange shots.


yeah if your photos get messed up, your wife not will only kill you but no sex for life, ouch.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 12, 2007)

vertigo said:


> My only problem with hiring a student is that I will want to see a portfolio of their work and create a working contract. I&#8217;ll also want to make sure that they know how to work with large groups of people.



Let's see, you need a portfolio, a contract, customer relations, and posing skills.  Hmmm... sounds like you need a professional photographer.  

It's like stone soup.  You only need a stone and water, but some meat and veggies would perk it up a bit.


----------

